# A few pics from the season



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm missing duck season already! Good thing for late season honks. here are a few pics from this season.







[/URL]an early season limit of honks
[/img]october mallards







[/URL]Snows up at Sand Lake
[/img]Big Sioux Mallards







[/URL]The Spread on the Big Sioux







[/URL]7 man limit in October[/img]


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

I like the one with the guns resting atop the other gun with the muzzels pointing directly at the hunters. yeah I know they are not loaded,blah blah.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

yeah that was something we were sure to not do ever again after looking at that pic.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Nice going boys...Love the pic's, good to see you are hunting instead of playing with ps3!


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

I like the one with the blue apts. in the back, Brings back some good memories.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

The mallards hanging from the tree is a pretty awesome picture!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on, sweet pics.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nice work! Yeah here in SD we are lucky cause Unit 2 goese till Feb 9th yea yea bringing it to pierre lol :lol:


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments guys. Target did you use to live in hansen hall or something?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Great pics. Good to see some fellow South Dakotans having good success.


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Phil The Thrill said:


> Target did you use to live in hansen hall or something?


My First Year there I was in Waneta Hall, been a couple of years ago, but good times had at that school. Live it up while your there.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Is that a few pidgeons in that one pic? Nice. :beer:


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

IT FLIES IT DIES


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

yeah the boys desided to clean up on a few barn doves while i was going to get the truck


----------

